# Sea of Cortez, San Carlos Guaymas



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Carla and I have been homebased out of the San Carlos, Guaymas Sonora Mexico for the past 18 years. We enjoy sharing our love of the Sea of Cortez and the people of Mexico.
We also help with arrangements for your trip south. See http;// Southwest-mall/cortez


----------

